# SUGAS PUPPIES



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

CAN YOU HELP ME .SUGAS PUPS ARE SO CUTE ,,I WOULD LOVE YOU ALL TO SEE THEM GROW......


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> CAN YOU HELP ME .SUGAS PUPS ARE SO CUTE ,,I WOULD LOVE YOU ALL TO SEE THEM GROW......I HAVE LOTS OF PICS BUT NOT THE NOW HOW TO PST ECT CAN ANY BODY HELP ?I HAVE BEEN ON SPOILT MALTESE NEARLY 2 YEARS ..NEED FRIENDS TOO WITH LOVE OF THE MALTESE BREED IN COMMON.. :SM Rocks!: JO FEELING LEFT OUT ,HAVE A LOT TO GIVE :dothewave: JO[/B]


Jo here is a thread that goes into detail about how to put pictures in your post. I hope it helps hon. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...p;f=22&id=2 :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

HAVE TRIED EVERY THING ,,JUST MESS UP ,,KIDS NO HELP THINK I AM GOING THROUGH THE CHANGE..MAY BE I LOVE SPOILT MALTESE :SM Rocks!: AT MY AGE NEARLY 49 ,SOME DAYS I CAN FIND MY SELF GOING UP STAIRS THEN FORGET WHY..I CAN POST AVIATORS ,PICS IN GALLARY WOULD LOVE A SIGGI ,,ASKED DANIELLE SHE IS JUST INTO BEBO??WERE DID TIME GO?? FEEL ING MY AGE JO HELP :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> HAVE TRIED EVERY THING ,,JUST MESS UP ,,KIDS NO HELP THINK I AM GOING THROUGH THE CHANGE..MAY BE I LOVE SPOILT MALTESE :SM Rocks!: AT MY AGE NEARLY 49 ,SOME DAYS I CAN FIND MY SELF GOING UP STAIRS THEN FORGET WHY..I CAN POST AVIATORS ,PICS IN GALLARY WOULD LOVE A SIGGI ,,ASKED DANIELLE SHE IS JUST INTO BEBO??WERE DID TIME GO?? FEEL ING MY AGE JO HELP :walklikeanegyptian:[/B]


Give me a few minutes and I am going to go to photo bucket and set you up an account. When I give you the information all you will need to do is go in there and upload the pics there. Then when the pictures are uploaded you will copy the bottom option under the picture. Then past it into your post. Does that make since or did I just really confuse you?? 

I am going to use your user name here at photobucket to set up the account. I will post the information here for you. But will send you your password in a PM.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Instead of posting your personal information in this thread. I have sent it to you in a PM. Let me know if it works please. I hope it helps and you can get to posting pictures really soon!! :walklikeanegyptian: :walklikeanegyptian: :walklikeanegyptian:


----------

